# Putting Your Dragon Skin Head Together



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

This Tutorial Covers The use Of The Dragon Skin , Skin we have poured in our molds. We finially get to put it together.. *I Can Not Add Any More Images to this Window . So, Please look for this to be continued in this Thread..*

Things you will need:

Your head stand (we made )
1-foam head (Sally's Beauty Supply)
T-pins- (Sally's Beauty Supply )
1- Pair Queen Panty Hose (Wal-mart )
1- Lg Tube Silicone (Wal-mart ) Use the kind I show IT is Clear- 
1-Caulking gun (Wal-mart )
2- 2" screws ( for Eyes Wal-Mart/Lowe's )
1- Half Round Pair of Plastic Eye Balls ( On Line ) ** 25cm Ocean Green
1- tube of Marnie Putty ( Lowe's Paint Section)
Silicone Pigment for Color
Old Rags & some Lighter fluid 
your Jar Of Mixed Silicone

As I work I will be adding Slide Show pic's to this Thread For you to follow along with so please be patient with me..I will work as fast as possible to get the Head done..So Let's begin  

_*A Note from Blinky:*_

_****It is my Heart Felt Wishes that By the time you have reached this section these tutorials have been of use. And You Have had fun in making some of your own props. I have tried to make this tutorial Informative and Fun..As well as easy to follow****All My Love Blinky*_

Part1:Part 2:Part 3:Part 4:

*When you are taking the skin out of the mold, PLEASE take your time ..And if you have to much Vas-o-line on it . You can wash it with lq. soap and dry well.*

Next, I will show you how to start putting color to the face..

***Here is the On-Line Link to the place I get My Eye balls, I usally get them in 3 days by regular mail.
you will need 25cm one they come in a set just scroll done to the color you want ..

http://www.diandolls.com/real_eyes.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

*How To Do The Make-up on prop Head*

This Part of Tutorial Is How To do the Make-up part of the face:


** Pigment & Silicone doesn't come out of clothes*** 

Things you will need:
Your Prop Head
Your Prop Stand
Paper towels
Silicone Pigments for color
Stir sticks
and something to mix the colors on ( Butter lids works)
Your large silicone tube & caulking gun
Newspaper to protect your area 


Click On the Pic for a follow along Tutorial:
Part 1:Part 2 :

The next Part Of this Tutorial will be on Facial Hair: Eyebrows and Whiskers...As Always I will be more then happy to answer any questions you may have..
If you need me Just scream..


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

*How To punch hair *

This Tutorial covers How to do Eyebrows an Whiskers..
You Will need :
Hair punch Tool
Your Silicone
Your Caulking Gun
Your Head Stand
1- Pack Of colored Hair
Sissors
Popsickle Stick
Paper Towels 1- card board tube
clear spray
And of course your prop head..  

** Work In the direction Of Natural hair grow on your eyebrows, Some times you have to lay the head down to get the right angle. and to push hard. You may even have to wiggle the tool some to make it set in deeper.. I know how that sounded.. lol


How to make a Hair punch tool: For those of you who don't have one yet.


How To punch The hair:

Part 1: Part 2:


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Blinky,

I’m totally awed and bow down before you! Thank YOU so much for this incredible tutorial. I think even if you are never going to make a mask the knowledge you freely give is fascinating! A few questions though, am I right that you put the color down like makeup and then in sense seal it with clear silicone skim coat? What kind of needle do you use and where can one purchase this needle that you use to insert the hair? With that in mind can I suggest it maybe helpful to anyone who is considering following in your footsteps that you post where on line and such you can purchase the supplies you used to create this wonderful masterpiece. Again thank you so much for taking the time and energy to post this information for all of us on the forum to enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Blinky,
> 
> I’m totally awed and bow down before you! Thank YOU so much for this incredible tutorial. I think even if you are never going to make a mask the knowledge you freely give is fascinating! A few questions though, am I right that you put the color down like makeup and then in sense seal it with clear silicone skim coat? What kind of needle do you use and where can one purchase this needle that you use to insert the hair? With that in mind can I suggest it maybe helpful to anyone who is considering following in your footsteps that you post where on line and such you can purchase the supplies you used to create this wonderful masterpiece. Again thank you so much for taking the time and energy to post this information for all of us on the forum to enjoy.


I'm the one who is stunned I don't know what to say after that Great feed back..

I mixed the silicone pigment that I have to the color that I need for each prop head.and I put a small dab of silicone down on the area first then I pat the color on and after that dries I then put the 2nd dab of silicone and pat on more color on and blend it in like you do when you put on make-up then I repaet this as many times as needed. and then I add a clear coat of silicone over it all to protect the color .. The needle I use d was a darning needle only because it has a bigger head, but some of my fellow make-up artist use smaller eyed needles...

Most of the supplies are bought closer to me here in town, but you can get Clay @ Micheal's Craft Stores, Plaster @ Lowe's, Cheese Cloth & Tube Silicone @ Wal-mart, The Dragon Skin I get From Smooth-On .com The eyes I get form http://www.diandolls.com/real_eyes.htm

If I have left some thing out that you would like to know please let me know:

I'm so Happy you liked it, and I do Hope you try and make some thing cool.
I just wanted to pass some of My knowledge on.. As always If you need me just Scream...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

*How TO Make a Floor Stand*

This Tutorial is for a basic floor or yard prop Stand. Some People cover the plywood with Dirt and Leaves or they Spray paint it.. I Have to make this for a Business and since it is a Christmas display I will be covering it with a Gold Oil Cloth Material. So, Unless you want a fancy stand you can Omit this Part of the Tutorial.. If you chose to paint your plywood . For those of you who Paint you then can start to put your prop body together..



Things you will need:
Plywood for base ( 2'x2' is what I used )
3-4 L-Brackets
Drill & Drill Bits
Screws & Screw Diver
and a marker
Tape Measure

For The fancy Stand :
Elmer's Glue 
Water
and 3'x3' piece of oil Cloth
sissors or razor knife
Paint brush

Items need to make the box:

Large box same height as T-connector or taller
Plastic Bag
Duct Tape
PVC pipe about 9"
Plaster of Paris
Newspaper
Water
Mixing Bucket
Xmas Wrapping Paper & Bow & clear Tape



Part 1:Part 2: Part 3 :Part 4:Part 5:



** Note The placement of the 3rd L-Bracket On the back side of the plywood.I forgot to take a pic of this when I installed it.*** :?: For those of you who are wondering Why I only used 3 L-brackets and not 4 This is why: behind the Right leg I will decorated a box that is weighed with plaster and will hold a pipe coming out of the box that goes into the leg for extra support and counter weight.

You can Spray paint the pipe that sticks out after the plaster has set-up..


Next comes The Upper Body:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

I Now Have The Head Done:


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Blinky,

I can’t wait for the next of your installments!!! Keep them coming please! By the way on part three you flashed a photo of a PVC skeleton, could you give me a link to this or provide a better photo? I know I can figure that out but it’s always nice to have more references to compare.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Blinky,
> 
> I can’t wait for the next of your installments!!! Keep them coming please! By the way on part three you flashed a photo of a PVC skeleton, could you give me a link to this or provide a better photo? I know I can figure that out but it’s always nice to have more references to compare.



Wow My Pumpkin Reaper snuck his head in there. I will have to edit it 
But Here Is the link So You Can Get a Better look. It was a Pvc Body and I added the skeleton hands that I got from A.C.C. If I remember right thy were around $6.00 bucks each.

Or Are you talking about the little hands that were up on my counter?
They were left overs from a Monkey puppet I made for a Dear Friend. See The Tutorial on How To Make a Monkey..I used a Spider 1 to make the Monkey.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Blinky,

Ahhhhh forgive me but where is the link to the PVC skeleton?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Blinky,
> 
> Ahhhhh forgive me but where is the link to the PVC skeleton?


I'm Sorry Spookzilla : But here are some pics

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/Blinky_12/Pumpkin Reaper/?action=view&current=b786beda.pbw

I haven't made a tutorial on it yet , all in good time but you can hunt through the pics here and see what I did..

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/Blinky_12/Pumpkin Reaper/
how eve r on a Good note I almost have the Grinch done,lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is what his hand looks like I have one done, and I'm working on the 
other now but I will not have it done before My Hubby goes to his Mom's House for Thanksgiving with the CAMERA. SO I will have to post a pic of it later.I made it so it would look like he is holding a Christmas Ornament.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Blinky
Tell your hubby to go eat dead bird and give your camera back! I'd love to see how you made the hands???


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

LoL I didnt make a tutorial on them... I know Now I'm in trouble,lol
A Long time ago I made a mold of my daughters hands using Dental alignate, and then I pour resin in the dental mold after it sat up. once I had the resin Hand I then bought some SmoothSil 950 from Smooth-On and made a rubber molds. In which I make all My hands from using Dragon skin..


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

But if you are in need of hands for your props you could do this:
Buy some of those rubber hands that they make to hang out of car doors on Halloween and Stuff them with Newspaper and duct tape the end closed ( do a Nice Job of this ) then make a rubber mold. with some of the Smooth Sil 950, when the mold is setup up cut a small seam where it will not show to much .stopping just short of the finger area. and you can pour your Latex or dragon skin into these molds. O you can make feet this way too.


----------

